# Narragansett Machine Co. Stationary Bike



## IngoMike (Apr 9, 2020)

Antique Narragansett Machine Co Stationary Bicycle With Cast Iron Seat  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Antique Narragansett Machine Co Stationary Bicycle With Cast Iron Seat at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Sandman (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2020)

For Archive purposes:


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 9, 2020)

Love the toe clips!


----------

